# Princeton Fall 2017



## Princeton Cube Club (Jul 31, 2017)

*WCA Official Competition Page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PrincetonFall2017
Cube Club Competition Page: http://www.princeton.edu/~cubeclub/competitions.html*
Please visit both websites for full details.
*
Location/Date*: Frist Multipurpose Room, Saturday, September 23, 2017

*Events*: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, Pyraminx, Skewb, Square-1

*Registration*: The fee is a flat $25, payable on the WCA competition page, via Stripe. No at the door registrations. This fee is waived for all Princeton students. If you are a Princeton student, contact me via email letting me know that you registered. There is a 100 competitor limit. *Registration opens on Thursday, August 3, 2017, 8:00 PM EDT. Please register promptly. Space may run out within 24 hours or less, since registration is announced for a later date. *Competitors must familiarize themselves with the WCA Regulations.

*Posters and T-shirts*: Designs are available on our club website, which contains more details about the price (subject to change).

*Lunch:* Lunch will be from 12-1pm. Lunch will not be provided. There are multiple food options one and two floors above the competition site, as well as nearby restaurants, where competitors can buy their own lunch.

*TheCubicle *will be vending and providing prizes at the competition.

*Please register promptly!

Contact: *[email protected]


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 1, 2017)

Very excited for this! I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2017)

Omai, I haven't been to a competition in over a year. I wanted to go to Princeton Fall last year, but my mom was sick so I couldn't. :[

Hopefully I can go this time.


----------



## Alan Chang (Aug 1, 2017)

I want to go! Unfortunately, I will not be anywhere close to Princeton during that time.


----------



## Princeton Cube Club (Aug 4, 2017)

We hit our competitor limit at about 8:15pm (leaving just a 15 minute window). Thank you all for registering! We will send out more information about competition details and t-shirt orders in the near future.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Aug 8, 2017)

I'll be there.


----------

